# Soap Club?



## studioalamode (May 25, 2009)

Do any of you do a "soap club" -- like buy 12 bars, get the 13th free, via a tracking system or punch card?

Or, do you offer a "Soaper's Dozen" - where they buy 12 get one free?

Just curious if this would work with soap as an incentive for repeat business or to encourage quantity purchases.

Or do you offer any other sales or discounts as an incentive?  I dislike "'sales" or mark-downs because to me it connotates outdated product... but I do like the idea of bonus product or incentives to purchase, but wondering what others are doing.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 25, 2009)

That's actually a really bright idea you have there Janet!  Instead of a dozen I would do like 6 or something lower because it _is_ soap lol   That's some thinking though!


----------



## Deda (May 25, 2009)

Ok, Lil Miss Studio...

I don't need ONE MORE THING to add to my to-do list, but that is a fabulous idea for the Farmers Market!  

I think I will get working the design/details and then order the cards through Vista Print.  

Thank you so much!


----------



## jeffp2007 (May 25, 2009)

Make sure you use a one of a kind punch or stamp. You dont want someone easily forging punched soap cards. Heres the good news... you can do something like this with different products. Price discrimination! 

I was planning on doing some mixed bundling after I get going. Get ALL of your products out there. You want to try to capture most of the consumer surplus. Offering some sort of basket with different products at a reduced rate. This will entice some people who may not want to buy that bath bomb, perfume, or lotion, on its own to buy the basket containing them all at a perceived bargain. 

You could also use other forms of discrimination such as a senior citizen rate. Older people might not be as willing to spend as much on a piece of soap. Give them an incentive to. 

And what I think would be really cool is starting a membership club. Have people pay a yearly fee and receive discounts, updates, pre-release soap samples, and whatever you choose. There are so many ways you can try to capture your market. 

I guess a minor in Economics is paying off.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 25, 2009)

thats really usin your brain!!


----------



## Dixie (May 25, 2009)

*jeffp2007 wrote:*


> And what I think would be really cool is starting a membership club. Have people pay a yearly fee and receive discounts, updates, pre-release soap samples, and whatever you choose. There are so many ways you can try to capture your market.



That's a fantastic idea, but that would also require some major work and dedication. Very time consuming.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

It is a fantastic idea hmmm.

Kitn


----------



## Jody (May 28, 2009)

You can do a punch card but keep it with you with the client's name in a card holder thingy (can't thnk of what to call it.  Its late here) and then you just mark it when the client makes a purchase and you don't have to worry about anyone addng extra stamps or marks on it.


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> You can do a punch card but keep it with you with the client's name in a card holder thingy (can't thnk of what to call it.  Its late here) and then you just mark it when the client makes a purchase and you don't have to worry about anyone addng extra stamps or marks on it.



Brilliant!

Tanya


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 28, 2009)

yeah that is really smart, that way the customer doesn't have to try to keep up with it.. but on a down side.. what if you get to many cards.. then you're having to remember who has a card.. AHHHH


----------



## zeoplum (May 28, 2009)

Have a safe trip Victoria.  I'm so happy for you that you're finally getting to come home.

Do try to get some rest before you start making soap. Because once you start, you won't want to stop!    

zeo


----------



## heartsong (Jun 3, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> You can do a punch card but keep it with you with the client's name in a card holder thingy (can't thnk of what to call it.  Its late here) and then you just mark it when the client makes a purchase and you don't have to worry about anyone addng extra stamps or marks on it.



you can use a small recipe card file box. it has alphabetizing tabs A-Z, you can also put down clients name, address and email address for future use.

this would be fantastic at crafts fairs and farmer's markets!   

great idea!


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2009)

heartsong said:
			
		

> Jody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you have a card with the address on it, you can also send out post cards or something to "announce" sales, or new products, or new locations. it's a little reminder to them of who you are (that person with the fabulous soap) and where they can get more.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 4, 2009)

> if you have a card with the address on it, you can also send out post cards or something to "announce" sales, or new products, or new locations. it's a little reminder to them of who you are (that person with the fabulous soap) and where they can get more.



One of the local candle companies always sends out a flyer with an announcement that they will be at the local festival, they put a "special deal" in the flyer (just for return customers) and all their new scents.  It has always made me want to hunt them up and I always buy their candles because of the deal.  

Great idea to keep the addresses for future reference, and doing it on the punch card that you keep doesn't seem as salesy as asking them for their name and address for a drawing (some people won't enter a drawing because they just don't want any mail or contact).  PLUS you are mailing to actual customers, not people seeking freebies.  So it is directed marketing.


----------

